# New Support Section



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

The purpose of this Community Support section is to troubleshoot problems or provide guidance. To help, we need to gather all pertinent information, and from that information, fix the issue immediately or escalate it to the appropriate person. Sometimes, we may need to ask additional questions, especially when we cannot reproduce the issue on our end, so please be patient. Thanks.


----------



## terrymcv (Jan 28, 2008)

You have reached your stored private message quota and cannot send any further messages until space has been created.

This comes up when I try to answer someone, Can you help

Terry McVittie [email protected]


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

You have a limit of 5 pms in your inbox, you'll need to delete some to clear space and that will let you send more.

KN Community Support


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

I don't know where to ask this... Is there a way to edit a Classified post? I'd like to change the asking price on a couple of items and add a photo to another. Thanks!


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

shirleyg said:


> I don't know where to ask this... Is there a way to edit a Classified post? I'd like to change the asking price on a couple of items and add a photo to another. Thanks!


Hello, 

All users on the forum are able to edit their thread up to 3 days after it was created. after that the post locks for editing and only Admins/Mods can edit it. 

You can either add the new info as a new post in your thread 

or 

PM us with:
- A link to the thread
- and what would you like editing 
And we can make the adjustments for you. 

Cheers, 

~ dm, community support


----------



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

hi i can't upload a pic iv followed all your info but i don't have to manage button like you say or is that cos I'm new on here


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

You can post an image with bb codes or upload them using the paperclip icon when you go into "advance mode"

bb codes is [ img ] post img url link here [ / img ]
without all the spaces. 

follow the instructions here if you are using bb codes: 

T-Shirt Forums - BB Code List

~ LL
community support


----------



## feckman (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello,

I'm sure this isn't the right place to post this message so I apologize if in advance. That said, I haven't been able to get any response that will allow me to use the forums. Mods, please feel free to delete this post once my account issues have been addressed (assuming this even makes it).

I registered an account and was able to make one post in the Dye Sub forum. I have attempted two other posts and have received a message that they require moderator approval, but neither message has been cleared for three days. Is there something special I need to do to "clear" my account so I can post in the relevant forums? And can someone please check my other posts and clear them ASAP?

Many thanks,

--Jim.


----------



## jillsjb (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi, I was interested in a classified, but my account is either deactivated or I don't have permission. Can you help?


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

jillsjb said:


> Hi, I was interested in a classified, but my account is either deactivated or I don't have permission. Can you help?


Hey there

Classifieds have a minimum post count as per the Rules here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-classifieds/t4573.html

Jump in on a few more conversations and you'll be there in no time 

Dayle


----------



## azco79 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi,
According to my quick stats on my profile, I only have 3 posts. When I click the hyperlink there, I'm taken to a page where I'm showing 18 posts. 
I want to post to the classifieds, but I'm still currently blocked. 
Are there "weights" to the posts? Am I missing something?

after refreshing and clearing my cookies, now I'm up to 5...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

azco79 said:


> Hi,
> According to my quick stats on my profile, I only have 3 posts. When I click the hyperlink there, I'm taken to a page where I'm showing 18 posts.
> I want to post to the classifieds, but I'm still currently blocked.
> Are there "weights" to the posts? Am I missing something?
> ...


posts in Member Introductions don't count. Looks like you just flooded posts in that section to get to 15?

Remember your posts should be helpful and informative, or asking a question.


----------



## azco79 (Aug 19, 2014)

Is that noted anywhere in the classified rules? I may have missed it, if so


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

azco79 said:


> Is that noted anywhere in the classified rules? I may have missed it, if so


By default there is a bolded, highlighted sticky at the top of the Classifieds page. If it's not on yours, you may have closed it.


----------



## removebackground (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank you Admin4Tee's, 
Your informative questions share with us.


----------

